# Lk Simco



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Finally made the run. Fished for 2 days and we ended up bringing back 175 between 2 of us. They say it was slooooow,,,,,, 
Can't wait to go back and hit it when it's HOT !!
Didn't take many pics at all, but here is a 14" one and my share of the bounty.
Trip was 5 1/2 hrs from Holly and no hick-ups


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

awesome. one of these days.... thanks for sharing.


----------

